# 2 phone questions



## JaniceM (Dec 17, 2021)

1.  I think I made a mistake- during storm a couple of nights ago, a box came up on phone asking if I wanted severe weather notifications, and I clicked 'yes.'  Now, I can't get 'Android update, apps are ready to install' to go away.  How can I get rid of it so it's not constantly lighting up my phone?

2.  This is the second phone I've had this year (from two different companies) that tends to quit without warning and no apparent reason.  As I don't use phone often, I never know it's not working til I try to use it. 
On one side, if I have a sudden emergency and need to call 911, I might not have time to reboot phone and hope it works.
More important, family members might need to contact me, not know phone isn't working, and not be able to contact me.
Neither previous nor current phone providers were helpful with this, so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> Now, I can't get 'Android update, apps are ready to install' to go away.  How can I get rid of it so it's not constantly lighting up my phone?


Once you go ahead and allow Android to update the message will not show again.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 17, 2021)

According to a book that I am reading right now, there are 2 ways Cyber criminals can put bad stuff into your smartphone or computer:
1. Email Attachments
2. Downloads
Be careful or one day you might find your bank account empty.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 20, 2021)

The battery is still draining too fast...


----------



## Jeni (Dec 20, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> The battery is still draining too fast...


Can vary by phone but my phone has a screen that shows what apps are using most power. 
I eliminated some apps that came on phone that were running in background suddenly no battery issue anymore  i look through this screen to see what things have stuff running etc as routine maintenance


----------

